

Ask HN: What features for an EC2 iPhone app? - geuis

What features do you want in an iPhone app to manage your EC2 instances from anywhere on your iPhone?
======
yourabi
I don't think managing EC2 in isolation I think at a minimum you would need a
basic S3 browser as well (for browsing/selecting custom AMIs)

 _) SSH Client_ ) Public AMI browser *) (Obviously) Ability to launch /
shutdown instances

I'm sure there is a lot of stuff I'm not thinking about...

